# Longbow Identification



## Beverly Hillbilly (Aug 30, 2003)

Thanks in advance for your expertise. Can anyone identify the maker of this longbow by the shape of its almost gone decal or other limited markings






























?


----------



## chamookman (Sep 1, 2003)

Looks to be Lemonwood. Does it have a tiny hole drilled in the upper limb-tip (Just above the string nock) ? C-man


----------



## crowepat (May 3, 2014)

I have a long bow that is marked BB, yellowish wood and has a small pinhole drilled in the top. Do you know the maker and age of the bow ?


----------

